# CASIO LCW-M170TD-1AER



## Miner_Hokie_Ramp (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm considering buying a CASIO watch, MODEL LCW-M170TD-1AER. It's advertised with good features for the price ($319 + shipping and tax): Waveceptor, solar recharges the battery, Titanium case, Titanium band, Sapphire crystal. Lots of plusses for this watch.

It's a 2014 model but is supposedly new. To anyone who has had experience with this model or similar ones:



Will I have to replace the battery right away if it's been stored away for a couple of years?


Is it compatible with the US time-sync signal?


Any pro's and con's you care to pass along are appreciated.


Thanks,

Miner_Hokie_Ramp


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Battery should be fine

It will pick up radio signal in US no problem (multi band 6)

They are great watches - very under rated and under valued


----------



## Miner_Hokie_Ramp (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks. I'm looking at them on Amazon. Just found another one, slightly different model number but same features and materials, for 20% less but haven't checked shipping. Also, will look at ratings of suppliers.

Thanks again,


----------

